# Global Destruction, NOT Global Warming



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Howdy!

Global Destruction, NOT just Global Warming

Yes, Global Destruction!

It appears that we are being invaded with a blatant attack on our Globe!

One MUST, at least, Listen to this Youtube presentation… 
Open this in a NEW WINDOW / Tab so you can continue reading email, games, etc. while listening to this! (you can always click back to this to Watch when you want)

I was NOT aware of this until early this morning on Youtube…

I HAD to pass this on to you (and others) because I felt this is a Development that NEEDS to be more understood by EVERYONE! This is probably the WORST thing to ever happen to our WORLD… This is NOT Global Warming (but, just might be the cause)!

Please, listen (watch if you have the time) to this presentation by Dane Wigington from GeoengineeringWatch.com…

This is from: Caravan to Midnight - Episode 393 Space, Sky and Earth.
John B Wells… Starting with the presentation by Dane Wigington, at about 2:28:20.

*Here is the Starting Point of this presentation:*






After you listen to this, you will WANT to pass this ON to everyone you know!

This is probably the MOST Important thing happening to our World at this time!
Very Critical!

Enjoy & take care,

Joe Lyddon


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

What an alarmist you are. Leave everything in the hands of the gods. Everything will work out just fine.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> What an alarmist you are. Leave everything in the hands of the gods. Everything will work out just fine.
> 
> - caboxmaker


*Hey, guy,*

*Listen / Watch this… THEN tell me I am an alarmist!*
I don't think you would do that…

*Again, before you start throwing stones, LISTEN / Watch this FIRST!*

Joe


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just Googled "Dane Wigington." Oh no, not the old chemtrail conspiracy kooks again.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Are these alarmists bemoaning that we are being invaded by ET ? ;o)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Before you comment, LISTEN / Watch this first… and really THINK what this guy is saying!*


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Snopes has debunked it all.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone (except you) knows that SNOPES is NOT always right!
... They are wrong on this one!

You STILL have NOT Listened / Watched this have you? You don't want to waste your Valuable time…

DUH…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I watched it… got a good chuckle. This guy has been debunked so many times that I am amazed he is still talking, let alone being taken seriously. Do you really fall for this stuff Joe?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's on the Internet, it must be true.

For the record, 1+1=3.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I watched it… got a good chuckle. This guy has been debunked so many times that I am amazed he is still talking, let alone being taken seriously. Do you really fall for this stuff Joe?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I started watching/listening to it just before I posted it… I am STILL Listening… You obviously did NOT listen to it all… did you?

This guy, Dane, has no reason to lie about this… I do believe him… I believe in the pictures has taken to prove it.

I can think of a LOT of people that would like to shut him up… that would do ANYTHING to do it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> It s on the Internet, it must be true.
> 
> For the record, 1+1=3.
> 
> - ChuckV


Reminds me of the accountant, physicist and lawyer who were asked what 1 + 1 equals. The accountant answers two. The physicist fills three blackboards and says the answer is in an alternate universe.

The lawyer dims the lights, pulls the curtains closed and asks "how much do you want it to be?"


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Joe, guys like him prey on those that can't logically think on their own. The weak minded…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Joe, do you actually believe this bunk ? This is like watching the alien channel on TV.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've seen this somewhere before …


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Will Zika/Monsanto, Deepwater Horizon, chemtrails, be next…. only time will tell.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Chemtrails ("chemical trails"), according to various kooks, are a currently ongoing mass aerial dispersal of unknown chemicals by The Powers That Be, for some vague but definitely nefarious purpose.

Come on Joe, they've been around since the magic of heavier than air flight.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

CHICKEN LITTLE, CHICKEN LITTLE !!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Joe, how do you find this strange stuff? I decided to watch it and am now thinking you may have a point. Pretty scary…


----------



## 1finger (Feb 5, 2016)

> *Before you comment, LISTEN / Watch this first… and really THINK what this guy is saying!*
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


Do you you every post about woodworking?


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Where did you go Joe? Now that you have me convinced I would like to discuss with you. Are you there?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Where did you go Joe? Now that you have me convinced I would like to discuss with you. Are you there?
> 
> - caboxmaker


Sorry, I was busy…

I watch Youtube a lot at night in bed… I have found that Caravan at Midnight very interesting… I clicked on it and this one eventually played… It really GRABBED me… I grabbed my note pad and wrote the stuff down…

It sounded like the GOVERNMENT was responsible for this happening, WITHOUT TELLING US… if not them, another country invading us to do REAL DAMAGE without anyone really KNOWING about it EXCEPT This guy! ... who just fell into it by wondering why he noticed so much going bad… like losing light to run his solar OFF the grid system… I really think he HAS A POINT… a very interesting point… A POINT that our Government should be faced with… direct to President Trump!


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Joe, I suspect that the trails are an attempt to control the weather and reverse global warming. Although, I do have a hard time understanding how they manage to keep it secret to the general population. It would seem that someone would talk about it to one of the major networks. What are your thoughts on the exact use of the chemtrails?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It sounded like the GOVERNMENT was responsible for this happening, WITHOUT TELLING US… if not them, another country invading us to do REAL DAMAGE without anyone really KNOWING about it EXCEPT This guy!


Oh, he is certain that it is our government out to get us. Like what he thinks NASA is for:



> NASA is nothing more than a tool for the military industrial complex to carry out their nefarious agendas and to cover up their tracks.


His motivation is to sell his books, of which he has many. Similar marketing to that of the National Inquirer, InfoWars and the rest of the conspiracy theory nut jobs.

The only good "Caravan to Midnight" was done by Robin Trower 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

It started in 1936


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Joe, I've also been thinking about the fact that contrails (chemtrails) are witnessed worldwide. The amount of effort put into managing a worldwide project this size would be in the thousands of people involved. With thousands of people knowing it security has to be very tight. The KGB might have the know how to pull something like this off.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, this is just the tip of the iceberg. We are in serious trouble:
Fire Ants Are Being Laced with Homosexual Chemtrails to Bite Christians And Convert Them To Homosexuality


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Joe, I suspect that the trails are an attempt to control the weather and reverse global warming. Although, I do have a hard time understanding how they manage to keep it secret to the general population. It would seem that someone would talk about it to one of the major networks. What are your thoughts on the exact use of the chemtrails?
> 
> - caboxmaker


I really don't know much more than what Dane commented on them…
I have never noticed them so much in the sky…
I first heard about this last night… Sounds like they are Playing God about this Global Warming crap…

IMHO, the Old Global Warming subject is BUNK… God made it… we have had HOT and Cold spells for years and years… If God says it's time for a HOT spell, there is NOTHING we can do about NO MATTER HOW $$$ is thrown at it…

NOW, if the Government or the Global Warming wackos are responsible for what this guy has discovered, it would make sense AND it would be Critical to our future… NOT knowing what they're doing… Sounds like they're doing more Harm than GOOD! Either that or an enemy is silently attacking us; if so, we should follow up on it and get the Air Force on it… to get the bottom of it… etc. etc.

I really think Dane has stumbled upon a very important HAPPENING… 
We shall see how it goes… More & more people are going to be aware of this… If they don't believe it, they have not listened to the whole story and the history of what Dane has lived through and noticed.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Joe, ignore jbay and chuckv…they're just messing with you.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Joe, ignore jbay and chuckv…*they re just messing with you*.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Funny, like your not?

Besides, that's a very cool video, did you see the contrails coming out of it?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I bet Trump would back you up Joe. I don't understand why he's not doing something about this. Do you think he's in on it like Obama?


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

OP wait till you find out about the Denver Airport.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I bet Trump would back you up Joe. I don t understand why he s not doing something about this. Do you think he s in on it like Obama?
> 
> - Rick_M


NO… I don't think Trump even knows about it…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Joe, ignore jbay and chuckv…they re just messing with you.
> 
> - caboxmaker


I am… I was… I still am…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> NO… I don t think Trump even knows about it…
> - Joe Lyddon


I bet he's in on it. He flies a lot more than other presidents.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> OP wait till you find out about the Denver Airport.
> 
> - JADobson


I'll bet it's worse than ever…

How BAD is it?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Joe, how's the investigation going?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Joe, how s the investigation going?
> 
> - caboxmaker


I have been too busy getting ready to have my Right Hip replaced.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Good luck on the replacement. When is it?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Good luck on the replacement. When is it?
> 
> - caboxmaker


Very SOON…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Joe this is right up your alley, and it's woodworking related.

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/afterlife-of-trees

Basically some guy claimed to be able to dry an entire log in 10 minutes with druid magic or something. Schwarz seems to buy into it.



> In this episode of Afterlife of Trees, contributing editor Christopher Schwarz and Popular Woodworking editors from back in the day recall a story that ended up being just too weird for the magazine: a mystical process for curing wood that defies much of what we know about how wood behaves as it dries and ages.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe,

Here is another viewpoint that questions Dane Wigington credentials!

So you can take your pick of what to believe!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> It s on the Internet, it must be true.
> 
> For the record, 1+1=3.
> 
> - ChuckV


This is true for large enough values of 1.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> - ChuckV


Hilarious!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Joe, I'm very concerned about the chemtrail/FDA/vaccine/alien conspiracy. Please tell me that Trump is on top of it. Have you written to Don and told him what you've uncovered?


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

> It sounded like the GOVERNMENT was responsible for this happening, WITHOUT TELLING US… if not them, another country invading us to do REAL DAMAGE without anyone really KNOWING about it EXCEPT This guy!
> 
> Oh, he is certain that it is our government out to get us. Like what he thinks NASA is for:
> 
> ...


You said Robin Trower, back then it was all about the chemtrails natural or pharmaceutical.


----------

